# Engine Reliability



## lkewin302 (Aug 2, 2013)

I am looking at some used Lawn tractors and was curious about engine reliability. I have always had good luck with Briggs on walk behind mowers, but wondering if their bigger enginers on riders are as solid or if I should be looking at Kohler or Kawasaki? Again, this is not for a new tractor so if any have gone from Good to bad or vice versa, any input would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

Talk to 5 people and you will get 5 opinions. 
To me, the biggest thing is how the engine was taken care of. But how do you know that. If you were to buy my lawn tractor, I would show you my maintenance log. Ask if the people have one.

Happy Hunting


----------



## lkewin302 (Aug 2, 2013)

jhon said:


> Talk to 5 people and you will get 5 opinions.
> To me, the biggest thing is how the engine was taken care of. But how do you know that. If you were to buy my lawn tractor, I would show you my maintenance log. Ask if the people have one.
> 
> Happy Hunting


Good advice jhon. Thanks !


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd stay away from Briggs twin cylinder engines from the early to mid 2000's. Unless you want to replace the heads on it. I've been doing that a lot lately. Had 4 in the shop so far this year with bad heads, and did 3 last year. Sold heads to two other customers who are doing their own repairs. The heads overheat and the valve guides loosen up. Once that happens, the head is junk as the guides are pressed in and when they start moving, they enlarge the bores and will not stay in position anymore. Most of the engines this has been happening to are clean and don't have any dirt built up on the fins, so its not a lack of maintenance. The newest ones I have seen with this problem are from 2006, so I assume they fixed the problem by then. Haven't had to replace heads on newer engines than that, so it may be a fluke, or perhaps the engines just aren't old enough yet. The new heads I have been installing have been redesigned with larger cooling fins and larger air passages around the valve chest, so hopefully they won't be affected.

Another engine to stay away from is the early Kohler Courage single cylinder engines (pre 2007 or so). They had some issues with the blocks cracking due to metal fatigue. The later ones have been reinforced and the problem no longer exists. Only happened to the single cylinder engines due to the metal vibrating when the engine was running. Twins were not affected.


----------

